# Is Remote Specialty Coding out there?



## bridgettemartin (Feb 9, 2012)

Is remote coding an option for those with only specialty coding experience?  I hold the CPC and CGIC credentials, and am wondering if remote coding might be an option for me in the near future.  What I have seen so far is mostly for the "all around" coder, though.  I am also wondering if there are "less than reputable" remote employers out there.  Please feel free to email me privately at bridgettemartin@wowway.com.  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 9, 2012)

They are out there.  I am an Otolaryngology and Facial Pastics and Reconstruction Specialist remote coder.  Keep your eyes out for it.  It might just fall right into your lap one day.


----------



## jtw90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes there's plenty try careerbuilder and indeed.com and the aapc job search. Hope this helps.


----------



## checkers454 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have yet to remove the "A "off of my CPC credentials.  Is there anyone out there that could help me achieve this?  I have worked hard passing the CPC exam and right now I have a job in the medical field but not utilizing my coding skills.  Does anyone have any suggestions to offer me?  I live in the Augusta, GA area.  Thank you so much.


----------

